# In need of some good advice...



## fxs (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've been seriously considering majoring in Tech Theater/Set Design and don't really know what school to go to. I have been viewing that large list of schools that was posted on CB but I wanted to know if anyone knows about other schools not on that list, so I don't have to limit myself to just one or two schools. (The only school that I have found so far, has been The University of the Arts in Philadelphia, PA.) Also I'm not totally sure about what I should minor in when I'm in college, or do instead if being in Tech Theater/Set Designer doesn't work out, Any suggestions? I was thinking of possibly being a general tech teacher (Teaching this as well as other tech classes), architect, or graphic designer. (This is all I have so far)

More Importantly...

I was browsing the forums today trying to find info on schools and while browsing/reading the posts, I was hit with a major reality check that I think really brought me back down to earth. This got me thinking about my life after college, and my "plan B"/fall back plan. I know that I don't just want to do this for the rest of my life, I eventually see myself having a family, a good/well paying job, etc. So getting to my point, I'm asking anyone in this community that is/or has gone through a situation like this to give me some advice, I could really use it.

Thanks in advance,
fxs


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 2, 2009)

fxs said:


> I've been seriously considering majoring in Tech Theater/Set Design and don't really know what school to go to. I have been viewing that large list of schools that was posted on CB but I wanted to know if anyone knows about other schools not on that list, so I don't have to limit myself to just one or two schools. (The only school that I have found so far, has been The University of the Arts in Philadelphia, PA.)



Forgive me, but I am a little confused by this. We have a large list of schools, which of our members attended them, and what they majored in (located here). I don't understand what you mean by the only school you found was the University of the Arts. In any event, any of the members listed in that article are happy to talk to you about the schools they attended, so you are welcome to send them a PM!




fxs said:


> Also I'm not totally sure about what I should minor in when I'm in college, or do instead if being in Tech Theater/Set Designer doesn't work out, Any suggestions? I was thinking of possibly being a general tech teacher (Teaching this as well as other tech classes), architect, or graphic designer. (This is all I have so far)



Generally, you are not required to minor in anything unless you want to. So the real answer to your question is: whatever interests you. You should take any class that you can fit in your schedule/budget that you find interesting (as long as it won't be detrimental to the rest of your academics). College is the time to explore any/all of your interests. 

Additionally, as a designer, you are influenced by any resources you can draw from. So, taking courses outside of theatre is a great idea.


fxs said:


> I was browsing the forums today trying to find info on schools and while browsing/reading the posts, I was hit with a major reality check that I think really brought me back down to earth. This got me thinking about my life after college, and my "plan B"/fall back plan. I know that I don't just want to do this for the rest of my life, I eventually see myself having a family, a good/well paying job, etc. So getting to my point, I'm asking anyone in this community that is/or has gone through a situation like this to give me some advice, I could really use it.



There are many of us out there in the industry who have made it our lives. Some of us have families, some are starting families. So, it is possible to work in this industry and have a family.

On the other hand, I don't think that it is the right attitude to go into any major and then on to a profession if you "know" that you don't want to do it the rest of your life. If there is something you would rather be doing, do that! Then do theatre on the side. If you go into anything thinking that you don't want to be doing it forever, may lead to poor study/work ethics and such.

However, college will help you figure out what you really want to do with your life. By taking many different courses you may find that there is something that really gets you excited and you may find that you would rather do that major in theatre. Nothing wrong with that. In that case you might major in another field and minor in theatre. The point is, don't go into your college search feeling like you have to know what your major is going to be. Don't go in feeling like you are locked into one path. there are many paths to follow, and sometimes you don't discover them right away.


----------



## fxs (Nov 2, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Forgive me, but I am a little confused by this. We have a large list of schools, which of our members attended them, and what they majored in (located here). I don't understand what you mean by the only school you found was the University of the Arts. In any event, any of the members listed in that article are happy to talk to you about the schools they attended, so you are welcome to send them a PM!



Up until now this is the only one if found myself, to be honest I've been so busy with school work and the upcoming fall drama at my HS I haven't really had time to explore this list in depth.


> On the other hand, I don't think that it is the right attitude to go into any major and then on to a profession if you "know" that you don't want to do it the rest of your life. If there is something you would rather be doing, do that! Then do theatre on the side. If you go into anything thinking that you don't want to be doing it forever, may lead to poor study/work ethics and such.
> 
> However, college will help you figure out what you really want to do with your life. By taking many different courses you may find that there is something that really gets you excited and you may find that you would rather do that major in theatre. Nothing wrong with that. In that case you might major in another field and minor in theatre. The point is, don't go into your college search feeling like you have to know what your major is going to be. Don't go in feeling like you are locked into one path. there are many paths to follow, and sometimes you don't discover them right away.



Not quite what I meant when I typed it, sorry. What I meant was, I do (as of right now) want to do this for the rest of my life, but I don't want to just do this, I want to do other things as well. Hope this somewhat clarifies what I meant by that

Thanks for the response,
fxs


----------



## cprted (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't stress about not knowing what to minor in. Most schools (at least on this side of the 49th) won't let you declare a major until you've completed 30 credits (1 year), so picking a minor isn't anything to worry about yet.

Its good that you're thinking about plan B, but I have to say, once you've graduated from university, it really doesn't matter what your major was. No employer is ever going to tell you that you can't be hired because your minor was political science and they were really looking for someone who minored in sociology.

Personally I think everyone--regardless of their major--should be required to take a course in: English Composition, Intro to Literature, History of Western Civilization, and an Intro to Government and Politics. But I digress ...


----------



## rochem (Nov 2, 2009)

I can totally relate to this idea. I'm a senior in high school, and a few months ago I started having my "lasts - the last first day of school, last homecoming, and all that good stuff. It really made me stop and start to think about schools, and I was really freaking out for a while because of all the life-changing decisions I would have to make in the very near future.


fxs said:


> I know that I don't just want to do this for the rest of my life, I eventually see myself having a family, a good/well paying job, etc.



Possibly one of the most-used phrases I've seen here and on other theatre-related websites (after "Consult a Qualified Rigger") is something along the lines of "If you can see yourself doing anything _but_ theatre, do that instead". It's really quite true. Theatre is a hugely demanding career, often requiring frequent moves across the country, the rigors and demands of touring, working odd hours such that you almost never see your family or friends, and not ever being able to take time off to go to your daughter's dance recital, or your son's fourth birthday celebration.

I've known for a little over a year that I wanted to go into theatre for my career, but when it came time to actually start choosing and applying for colleges, I had to sit down and do some deep personal reflection about what I really wanted. Could I live with the reality that I may end up in a tiny apartment in New York, barely making enough to afford food, and always wondering where my next paycheck would come from? Could I accept that I may never get married, or have a family, or even have any close personal relationships in my adult years? Could I accept that even at the peak of my success, I could be working obscene hours, living in a different city every two weeks, and never being able to take time off for Christmas, Thanksgiving, or Easter? I spent weeks reflecting on these questions, and eventually I said yes to all of them. Unless I could totally and fully commit to a career in theatre, I didn't want to do it. If you pick your daughter up from school every day, your job opportunities have just dropped enormously.

For the record, I'm not trying to say that everyone who pursues a career in theatre lives such unhappy lives. There are plenty of successful theatre people in the world, and you may be one of them. However, this is not like other careers where you can get picked up by a large company straight out of college, and potentially stay with them until you retire. As a set designer, you will constantly be looking for new jobs, because if you don't have somewhere else to go after your current show opens, you won't be putting dinner on the table. 

I'm not necessarily trying to scare you out of trying for a career in theatre - far from it. My personality is such that I can't ever approach something halfway, which means that I needed to be able to fully commit to theatre before choosing it as a career. Just remember that, no matter what career you choose to pursue, you will always be able to work in community theatres and get enjoyment out of being involved in high-level theatre productions. You can always take theatre classes in college, or even minor in theatre with a technical concentration to give you some more knowledge in the area. From your post, it seems like the "If you can see yourself doing anything else but theatre, do that instead" quote may apply. Just make sure that, before deciding on theatre as a career, you are able to answer these highly personal and self-reflective questions about where you want to be 10, 20, or 30 years down the road.


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2009)

I will weigh in on the family thing a bit. 

I am approaching my 1 year anniversary in 2 weeks. My wife (MrsFooter) met in college. We both graduated with degrees in theatre. She made it out with a BA with a minor in Dance and I made it out with a BFA in Design/Tech. Towards the end of her college career she started doing electrics work... mainly because I dragged her into the theatre to run a console or something along those lines. Before that time she danced every waking hour of her life. Her first summer out of college she did the audition circuit but landed a much better paying job at a good summerstock as an electrician... and took it. I was working 2 hours away and we just delt with it. We were engaged at the time and made the decision that we were going to be together, whatever it took. 

We are now in our 4th address in the last 2 year and a half. We know how to pack our 2 cars to live out of for more then 2 months at a time. Our cats are seasoned travelers. I can pack a 24' penske truck with all of our stuff with my eyes closed. 

We are now in the situation where I have a good job as a TD, she is now the Head Electrician at one of the larger road houses in the region. We basicly struck gold. For two theatre technicians who are married to find work in the same area is nearly impossible. 

Before we met we both dated people not in theatre thinking that was the way to go. However, neither of our significant others "got" what we did nor understood the hours it required. We found each other and have just been making it work. Its not easy, but we make it work. 

We have not had a Saturday or Sunday off at the same time for over two months. We try to both take a day off during the week and do something together. Its not out of the question that we don't see each other except for the time we are both in bed asleep. 

I don't even want to think of adding kids into the situation. We make it work... but its not an easy thing to do. 

You have to consider that most places you work you are either on a 9 month contract or are hourly. I work a 9 month contract here and then I am off to my summer gig... and that process just keeps repeating. 

You will find many single people in this industry. All of my current co-workers are single. All of the people I work with at my summer gig are single. We are defiantly not the norm. However, we are both completely supporting ourselves doing theatre and not running ourselves into debt. We have a decent apartment and cars that get us from point A to point B. We are happy doing what we are doing, and if you can put up with the sacrifices it is worth it. 

I don't know though if I would be able to take a non-theatre person on this trip with me though. I know my last girlfriend would have had nothing to do with my current lifestyle. I know come May I will be packing up and moving again. After all, you have to keep working and that usually means moving. 

Ok.... that was rambly... but you get the idea.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 3, 2009)

I was very lucky with my career in theatre. I, like many, got into it in high school and was lucky enough to get hired locally to run spots for concerts in my local civic center. I got into community theatre after graduation and did many productions with our local college. I eventually created a professional dinner theatre company that I operated for seven years. In my local civic center I was made the SM and run crews for national acts with as many as eighty hands at a time. I have done everything from concerts to ice shows to nationally televised sporting events. 
Through all this I have been in the trades, including building high end homes that have been featured in national commercials and Southern Living. It has also allowed me to become a certified welder, am testing for my electrical license in the near future and my ESTA rigging certification. Through networking in the business I have been able to do things like rig the last five presidential inaugurals. 
I have a wife and two boys, all working for me, and a nice home. In the last couple of years I have worked exclusively in the theatre and concert field. It is possible to lead a normal life and fullfill your love for tech. 
When you go to college take as many classes in other fields as possible in case you find you may want to do something else. Many tech guys study engineering or business so you can work in other areas of the entertainment business besides lighting or set construction.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 3, 2009)

I would also like to touch on the family thing.

Being in tech theatre is kind-of like being a military man. There's someone out there who will gladly embark with you on your journey, but they have to TRULY understand what it is that you do, and what a life like that will entail. They have to believe in your career just as much as you do, and they have to be with you 100%. And there can be no illusions, on either of your parts, about what your future can and cannot hold.

You also have to take a good hard look at exactly what in the industry you want to be doing. If the idea of getting on a bus and going out on tour with a rock show makes your blood hot, then you either need to hold off on a serious relationship or find a woman who's okay with the long distance thing. Or, by some miracle of god, find someone who can get hired to the same tour. Footer and I have been lucky on multiple occasions, finding companies who will hire the both of us, but we've been *very* lucky.

One of my co-workers has a lovely wife and eleven year old son, and he's extremely happy. However, he's been working for the same theatre and living in the same house for almost 10 years. If this sounds like torture to you, then you need to think about which means more to you, theatre or a family.

I don't want to scare you into the cliched bitter and single tech. Footer and I have been married for almost a year now, we both have successful jobs in our industry, and we're extremely happy. But if you want to have your cake and eat it too, you have to have a very clear idea of what you want, what you're willing to sacrifice, and no illusions.


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 3, 2009)

cprted said:


> Don't stress about not knowing what to minor in. Most schools (at least on this side of the 49th) won't let you declare a major until you've completed 30 credits (1 year), so picking a minor isn't anything to worry about yet.
> 
> Its good that you're thinking about plan B, but I have to say, once you've graduated from university, it really doesn't matter what your major was. No employer is ever going to tell you that you can't be hired because your minor was political science and they were really looking for someone who minored in sociology.
> 
> Personally I think everyone--regardless of their major--should be required to take a course in: English Composition, Intro to Literature, History of Western Civilization, and an Intro to Government and Politics. But I digress ...



On this side you have to choose your major before you apply.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 3, 2009)

By the way I know many people in the industry who work normal hours mostly, and have families and "normal" lives. However most of them work for the large production companies and large LORT theaters.

Mike


----------



## dbthetd (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi. I'd be more than happy to talk to you about schools or about this life choice, email me off the forum: db4r AT andrew DOT cmu DOT edu


----------

